# Should we have regular wildcamping get togethers?



## Admin (Nov 29, 2007)

Some of you may know that I also run a smart car forum. One thing I really enjoy about the "Smart Scene" is the regular meets and events. I know that there is some debate about the difference between wild and free camping, and if wildcampers (apparently a solitary pursuit) would want to meet up. So maybe we should have a debate about it.

So the question is;

Should we have regular wildcamping get togethers?


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 29, 2007)

How come there are a total of 5 votes but only one viewing?


----------



## autosleeper (Nov 29, 2007)

Surely the whole concept of wild camping is to be on one's own.  not meeting up with other like minded individuals.  I wild camp, because I like my privacy.
Perhaps I am odd, but that is my prerogative.


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 29, 2007)

Auto

I think the purpose of the meet would be good, to pass on information  of suitable "wild" places.

You could park at the far end of the site to protect your privacy


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

I think its a very good idea.
I'm the exact opposite of Autosleeper, in that i like being with like minded people who have an interest in motorhomes. This really is the sole reason i sometimes use campsites.
I enjoy wilding immensely, but only when i'm parked up with other friends with motorhomes. Parked up wildcamping on my own is no fun to me.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 29, 2007)

Good idea that should help community spirit. Allthough  wild camping does tend to be a solitary pursuit I feel that does not mean we are all antisocial, I for one would relish the thought of a get together with like minded people. This should be a difficult poll to object to, because those people who would not want to attend, a view I fully respect, I hope would respect the view of those that do. 

  Just thinking out loud !!!  But would a parallel poll on the lines of "would you attend meetings if they were organised" then allow those who would not wish to attend, to register a vote and give thier opinion without seeming to object to those that do. But as I said just thinking out loud (dangerous pastime in my case)(thinking that is)

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## missElaineous (Nov 29, 2007)

*I still haven't wildcamped yet, and that's because I am a bit scared to do it alone.  So yes, a get together would be great.  I, too, like a bit of privacy, but also enjoy company some of the time.   *


----------



## sundown (Nov 30, 2007)

missElaineous said:


> *I still haven't wildcamped yet, and that's because I am a bit scared to do it alone.  So yes, a get together would be great.  I, too, like a bit of privacy, but also enjoy company some of the time.   *



Have you ever thought, that if you live in a city, how many thugs, vagabonds, and shady charactors are within a two mile radius of you each night. but camped on a lonley moor, or in the hills, there are none  except maybe a rogue sheep or two! 
 having said that I too like the company of other like minded people!
   sundown


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 30, 2007)

missElaineous said:


> *I still haven't wildcamped yet, and that's because I am a bit scared to do it alone.  So yes, a get together would be great.  I, too, like a bit of privacy, but also enjoy company some of the time.   *



Thats a good point. I think maybe if forumers (is that what we are) post a link. Maybe, Where I'm going this weekend, then maybe a reply post could lead to a great weekend of shared chat and ideas, did that last weekend with the Graths and for my part really enjoyed it. If you didn't want to overload a wild spot maybe use a c.l. or c.s.


----------



## cipro (Nov 30, 2007)

I generly wild camp when I turn up late in an area I might like to explore next day.

When in France earlier this year we wild camped or free stays 6 out of 14 nights.

A wild stop meet might be difficult because finding an area to acomadate a few vans for free


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 30, 2007)

*who's up for a meet this weekend at Matlock ???*

Lets get the Ball rolling, been looking for somewhere to go this weekend and after reading the Matlock post, it seems there are plenty of us near. So come on lets start the meetups.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 30, 2007)

cipro said:


> When in France earlier this year we wild camped or free stays 6 out of 14 nights.
> 
> A wild stop meet might be difficult because finding an area to acomadate a few vans for free



Hi Cipro.
 France is a great place for free/wild camping when you get used to it. Get a book of the "aries". we only used a site 1 night out of about 8 in France and that was to get the washing together, to use the showers and to let the kids have a swim in the pool.

  As the meet ups idea seems to be taking off perhaps we could start a list of suitable venues, thier should be some wild camp spots out there that would take up to about 6, but over this number I think we would have to find a more "official" venue. I'm not suggesting a £20 a night site but using a minimal facilities site, farmers field, or pub carpark for £5 a night or less.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## loubylou (Nov 30, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> Lets get the Ball rolling, been looking for somewhere to go this weekend and after reading the Matlock post, it seems there are plenty of us near. So come on lets start the meetups.



sorry tresrikay, busy weekend for us,but matlock would of been ideal for us. sorry to party poop at the first fence.

Actually we are stuffed till after xmas now, but in the new year would be a goer, and a few weeks notice may suit others too.

best regards for your efforts
lou


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 30, 2007)

so are we but after the new year , will be up for it as matlock is only 1 hour from us and is our favorit spot so much to do there .also monsel head aint far away  usualy spend sat night there , good food good beer  in the monsel head hotel then bacon and eggs overlooking the valley next morn ,brill veiws it is priceless(well actualy it costs 20p for the night)


----------



## loubylou (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the sound of that, mandrake. heard of it, but not familiar with it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 30, 2007)

loubylou said:


> I like the sound of that, mandrake. heard of it, but not familiar with it.


  its great there, last time we were there somone in the valley had a firework display it was great.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 30, 2007)

This is starting to sound like a definite possibility !!. We're in the same boat, this side of christmas no go but early in the new year could be on. Matlock sounds good to me, passed through but never stopped. Just googled it about 95 mls for me ,so not too bad.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi geoff if we meet up we can have a good talk about yank metal ie american vans, cars ,nowt wrong with a bit o muscle am into that sort of motor


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 30, 2007)

*Lets Meet.*

O.K. Lets decide New Year, what about Saturday January 12 2008, either Monsall head or Matlock, a walk , a talk and a few bevies. Could be the start to a new year of cameraderie and an incistance to persue a right to WILDCAMP.   Over to Y'all.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> O.K. Lets decide New Year, what about Saturday January 12 2008, either Monsall head or Matlock, a walk , a talk and a few bevies. Could be the start to a new year of cameraderie and an incistance to persue a right to WILDCAMP.   Over to Y'all.



sounds ok at least its a start, lets see what dates sutes us any ideas.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 1, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> O.K. Lets decide New Year, what about Saturday January 12 2008, either Monsall head or Matlock, a walk , a talk and a few bevies. Could be the start to a new year of cameraderie and an incistance to persue a right to WILDCAMP.   Over to Y'all.



Could well be up for that. Any one else?

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## loubylou (Dec 1, 2007)

me,me,me,me


----------



## loubylou (Dec 1, 2007)

sorry about that, getting excited already.


----------



## snowgoose (Dec 2, 2007)

*Poll on meet ups*

After having allready voted I have wondered if this meet idea will be supported as enthusiasticly as the window sticker idea.Sorry to be cynical but am one the origanal MISOGENISTIC GRUMPY OLD MEN.
snowgoose.


----------



## hillwalker (Dec 2, 2007)

i love the silence, but i also like some company for abit off banter..


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 2, 2007)

Another possible venue for get togethers could be the shows (pinched idea from another forum). Avoids the permision/insurance issues and some give a discount if enough book.
  Other less formal meets could be anounced in a:-

   "I will be at  (place)  from  (date)  to  (date)  if any other members wish to join me."

  Obviously we would need to be carefull too many didn't turn up. Recognition is another factor, has anyone thought about having a sticker.

  (Dodges flying bullets)

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Don (Dec 2, 2007)

Whatever, Whenever. Give us the details and we will be there Looking forwardto it.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice one Geoff, The last time I was at Monsall head was I think Feb this year and 2 other Vans turned up and I did not make contact and we all seemed to keep to ourselves I don' t think you would get too many turn up in Winter anyway and a co-incidence is a co-incidence and you would do your socialising in the Hostelries. As regards Freezing up I don't think you would go ahead if it was a horrendous forcast and if you heat up your hot water last thing at night it should stop any freezing probs, remember it was -6 at Leek last week *****. As regards the sticker does anyone rmember the " Make us welcome " campaign by Motor Caravan mag a few years ago. I found a few of those stickers in my glove box the other day so I will be sporting that under my G.B.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2007)

*Don Madge....Help*



Don said:


> Whatever, Whenever. Give us the details and we will be there Looking forwardto it.



Hi Don
A fellow member, David_302 under the post "Croatia to Bulgaria" needs your wide knowledge on the Baltic countries. I have tried to help, but feel that your vast knowledge is far more superior. Look it up and see if you can give the young lad sound advice. Thanks Buddy.


----------



## Telstar (Dec 3, 2007)

*January Meet*

I'm up for that. 

As for the freezing of pipes etc, my Telstar pipework does freeze frequently so I have had an extra drain valve installed near the pump and I have altered the blown air heater pipework so that I have an outlet under the seat where the pump sits, which is operated by a discreetly placed sliding control (like they used to have in caravans years ago).  Cost me about £10 to amend the heater pipework.   The drain valve was done by the dealer and they didn't charge, although this might have had something to do with them having to rectify the problem Lunar created after they fitted a caravan chimney seal (sloping roof) as opposed to one for a level roof!  They did the jobs at the same time.

Jon


----------



## lenny (Dec 3, 2007)

I wildcamped for the first time last weekend with my son,Connor,and his two mates (all 13 years old). we had a great time with no problems.
Even managed to meet by chance two of our friends. *Trevor* and *Tonyfu* (I think I spelt the latter correctly).

ps. Trevor sends his regards


----------



## sundown (Dec 3, 2007)

lenny said:


> I wildcamped for the first time last weekend with my son,Connor,and his two mates (all 13 years old). we had a great time with no problems.
> Even managed to meet by chance two of our friends. *Trevor* and *Tonyfu* (I think I spelt the latter correctly).
> 
> ps. Trevor sends his regards



Well done lenny, ahem!(senior member) sir!
   sundown


----------



## lenny (Dec 3, 2007)

sundown said:


> Well done lenny, ahem!(senior member) sir!
> sundown



Thanks again Sundown,, Had'nt noticed, shameful though, a seniour member and still hav'nt mastered the photo attatchments.
Will try again.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Lenny on both your first wild camp and on your senior member status. Great to hear you and the lads had a good time, and I hope that I am right in thinking that this was helped by meeting up with other members, (hope they were well).

 Doesn't this illustrate very well why the idea of meet ups can be of great benefit, come on there must be a few more out there wanting to join in, and vote on this pole or even put a few ideas forward.

  In response to some of the other points raised isn't the whole point of an informal meet that those who wish to can just turn up, I personaly feel that if some one has put forward a meet idea it would be polite for those that are definately going to indicate this in the thread. I am also in favour of more formal meets where I agree more thought and prebooking to a recognised venue would be essential, and obviously different requirements e.g. hook ups could be taken into account.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## lenny (Dec 3, 2007)

*Wildcamp meets*

Thanks Geoff, Although we met up,it was'nt planned but it just shows the value of this site as the sites I visited were recommended here by Trevor, I think he was just passing by and checking up on his patch.
Although we had no problems,following visits by the local authority and the bizzies, I think it may cause a bit consternation if they were to find a beauty spot swamped with motorhomes.
Therefore I think you are right, Meets should be formal and held at a registered site.

ps. this is a pic of our Jack chillin after a day on the beach


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi. To reduce any confusion I my have caused in later posts this is the relevent part of post no. 14 that I made.



Geoff.W said:


> As the meet ups idea seems to be taking off perhaps we could start a list of suitable venues, thier should be some wild camp spots out there that would take up to about 6, but over this number I think we would have to find a more "official" venue. I'm not suggesting a £20 a night site but using a minimal facilities site, farmers field, or pub carpark for £5 a night or less.



  I think this shows we are all in basic agreement regarding meets. I conceed that my original number of 6 may be too high for most wild camping spots, but this was suggested as a max., venue permiting. To explain what I mean by informal meets, I can see no reason why if a limited no. of members wish to get together or indeed a member is away and wouldn't object to company, that the forum could not be used to make arangements.

  Hope this helps clear up my position.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## snowgoose (Dec 4, 2007)

***** said:


> It really depends on the weather as if it is freezing we could do with a hook up of some sort.
> Now before you all call me a wimp, I am thinking of the water system freezing up and causing damage!!!!, well that is my story and I will stick with it!!!.
> But seriously, for a winter meet, it would be much better if we could at least have a fan heater turned on as I am sure that I am not alone in not wanting to sleep with the gas heater turned on!!
> I cannot justify no heating and the water pipes and possibly boiler freezing up]clipped]
> ...


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 4, 2007)

*Meets.*

Just another Idea to throw into the ring, I have in the past put forward to the CCC  Local D.A. the Offer to use the school where I work as a venue for a rally site, we reckon on fitting about 15- 18 units on the Playground. The School would have to make a charge and there would be no hookups but water and elsan disposal is no problem. The School is in Bollington near Macclesfield on the edge of the Peak national park, plenty of good pubs near and various restaurants including an Indian close by. I could arrange something for weekend 15/16/17 Feb next year if anyone is interested. If we had enough of us a £5 a night should cover. We could'nt accept arrivals before 4 p.m. Friday and would have to leave by mid afternoon Sunday . So does this appeal to anyone ?????? LET ME KNOW. P.S. this is the last weekend of half term.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 4, 2007)

***** said:


> snowgoose said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I have said about boilers freezing up is because I do know someone that it happened to and they had to buy a new boiler
> ...


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 4, 2007)

Some boilers have an automatic drain valve, that will cut in when the temp gets down to a certain degree.
I keep meaning to find out if mine has this function, but keep forgetting to find out.


----------



## GUITARMAN (Dec 4, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> Just another Idea to throw into the ring, I have in the past put forward to the CCC  Local D.A. the Offer to use the school where I work as a venue for a rally site, we reckon on fitting about 15- 18 units on the Playground. The School would have to make a charge and there would be no hookups but water and elsan disposal is no problem. The School is in Bollington near Macclesfield on the edge of the Peak national park, plenty of good pubs near and various restaurants including an Indian close by. I could arrange something for weekend 15/16/17 Feb next year if anyone is interested. If we had enough of us a £5 a night should cover. We could'nt accept arrivals before 4 p.m. Friday and would have to leave by mid afternoon Sunday . So does this appeal to anyone ?????? LET ME KNOW. P.S. this is the last weekend of half term.




Sounds like a good idea to me.......


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Graham
I'm not sure if i've got this valve. I can only remember seeing the inline valve on the plastic pipe, which is a yellow plastic valve that you stand vertical to empty the boiler.


----------



## cipro (Dec 4, 2007)

Biker Jeff said:


> Hi Graham
> I'm not sure if i've got this valve. I can only remember seeing the inline valve on the plastic pipe, which is a yellow plastic valve that you stand vertical to empty the boiler.



Yes I think u have the manual drain, my other van did.

My new one is a solenoid type when battery power is cut will automatically drop the water hot water tank only, or I can do it manually.

Also which is annoying is the control panel bleeps when the fresh water tank is low.When coming home I like to drain the water whats left if I now I don't need it.

To get round the bleep noise is to turn off the 12v one turn off the key and it is done.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 4, 2007)

At least i know now that it hasn't got the automatic drain.
I've thought about bypassing the boiler, as i've never used it since i got the van new 18 mths ago. The bathroom is way too small to have a shower, and i just boil a kettle for washing and washing up pots.
My reasoning behind bypassing it, is that i havn't got to fill up the boiler first with 10ltrs of water before my fresh water tank fills.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi. Don't want to be a killjoy but aren't we a touch off topic here.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 5, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hi. Don't want to be a killjoy but aren't we a touch off topic here.



Absolutely!!!! There are more posts on water and boilers on this thread, than on should we hold meets. There is a dont forget to drain down thread already, think I might post my MEET threads there instead.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

Gawd lighten up ****.
Posts in threads very often stray slightly from the main topic, just like conversations in real life.
Anyway, i think ***** had a valid point about boilers, seeing as we were talking about a WINTER meet.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 5, 2007)

***** said:


> Jeff, thanks, that was the whole idea!! and don't forget it is not just the boiler, the water pipes could also pop off  a tap head could split!!
> Richard, regarding the temperature at Leek the other weekend, yes it was minus 6 at about midnight, but by morning it was well above freezing, it may have been a different story had we been in constant freezing conditions!!
> Anyway, I will say no more about it on this thread, point taken and I apologize if anyone annoyed, but never mind
> 100 lines,
> ...



As long as we don't get threadbare.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 10, 2007)

BUMP BUMP. 

Just thought I'd bump this back up the order as I noticed 73 members on line in last 24hrs and only 29 votes.

Has anyone else got a view on meet ups.


----------



## sundown (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree geoff, keep this one on top! 
but my thoughts are, 
every-one says "as long as it is central!" 
to a londoner, central is in the south
to a northener, central is in the midlands 
to a scotsman, central is around the borders
I wont mention the wildcamper from the shetland isles!!!  
whats your thoughts on this?
  sundown


----------



## loubylou (Dec 11, 2007)

*How about that*

Well sundown I think you've come up with a good solution to the problem we could have a similtainious meet. We all meet the same weekend but at your central location.

What do you think?


----------



## sundown (Dec 11, 2007)

loubylou said:


> Well sundown I think you've come up with a good solution to the problem we could have a similtainious meet. We all meet the same weekend but at your central location.
> 
> What do you think?



I think I understand what you mean
three meets on the same date,
one in the south,
one in the midlands,
and one at the borders, 
and one would attend which-ever is nearest!
now that sounds sensible!
I like it!
   sundown


----------



## loubylou (Dec 11, 2007)

Exactly.

We'll be there, the midlands, that is.  Derbyshire that is.

Now, whos going to propose a possible site for the borders, and the south?

Lou


----------



## sundown (Dec 11, 2007)

loubylou said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We'll be there, the midlands, that is.  Derbyshire that is.
> 
> ...



lenny posted a very interesting site around the borders at banburg 
interesting castle to visit
whats your thoughts lenny?
   Sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 11, 2007)

With you on this one Nick.
 I think trying to organize one "national" meeting to suit everyone will be a nightmare. I know it sounds unfair to those who live further afield, (particularly coming from someone who lives fairly central), it would need to be somewhere accessable to the greatest number of intrested members.
I suspect for more "regional" meets, it will rely on those few active members to organize a time and venue in thier area and hopefully get the support.
The other item I am suprised has not been raised in this thread is the proposed meet at Stratford in April does anyone know what the state of play on this is.
Have just read the posts since I started typeing this (very slow typest), but if all the meets where on at the same time, those that could or wished to travel further would have to make a choice. If the meets where on different w'ends it would be possible to attend in a different area without missing your local meet


----------



## sundown (Dec 11, 2007)

quote, geoff,  (If the meets where on different w'ends it would be possible to attend in a different area without missing your local meet)

sounds reasonable what your saying geoff , 
if three meets were set up over three weeks, 
then one could attend either ones local meet, 
or, all meets, if traveling at the time
could mean meeting more people, from more areas,
Keep fine-tuning these ideas!
sundown


----------



## loubylou (Dec 11, 2007)

*surprised*

I'm surprised some voted no.  Actually now I've thought about it perhaps some would prefer to be alone.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 11, 2007)

loubylou said:


> I'm surprised some voted no.  Actually now I've thought about it perhaps some would prefer to be alone.



I wondered if the no voters are saying that they would have no wish to attend a meet, quite understandable, or are they answering the question as it is writen and have objections to any meetings being organised through the forum.

If it is the latter I would be genuinely interested as to why they feel this way.


----------



## autosleeper (Dec 11, 2007)

You are quite right Geoff.  we are the odd ones.  We live in a detached house, competely cut off from any other people, which is how we like it.  We only need each other, which is rare I suppose. and value our privacy.  I understand that other people like to be gregarious & respect their views.  no offence intended.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Autosleeper, I certainly don't consider you odd, in fact your "residential" arangements would suit me fine, where I was bought up We had an oldish chap in a cottage about 200yds away, next neighbour at the farm 1/2 ml away, "bliss".

I suppose the question I was asking, (rather badly) was, did you feel that, if those that felt they would like to meet up did so, it would have a negative effect on the forum, this you have answered admirably. I would also like to add that I totaly respect your views on this as you obviously do of others.


----------



## tonyfu (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in trying to meet up with other people from this forum.  We go to some of the meets organised by the VW forum that we belong to, and sometimes we just like to go away on our own . . . variety is the spice of life etc!  

Not sure if we'll be able to make it to the January weekend that has been suggested though, due to other commitments.  I'll be able to say for definite a bit nearer the time.

Tony


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 7, 2008)

*WK/END 12/13.... From little acorns.....*



tresrikay said:


> O.K. Lets decide New Year, what about Saturday January 12 2008, either Monsall head or Matlock, a walk , a talk and a few bevies. Could be the start to a new year of cameraderie and an incistance to persue a right to WILDCAMP.   Over to Y'all.



I would just like to thank you all, particularly ***** and Geoff, for keeping the Thread alive and for all the footwork done that will hopefully result in a memorable weekend for us all, Don't forget the inclusion of Admin in every round, be it coffee tea or beer. SEE YOU AT THE WEEKEND.  Rick


----------



## teachertrish (Jan 7, 2008)

*borders meet*

depending on the date-we will attend the borders meet,bearing in mind glenshee was mentioned too.
As for the outdoor show at SECC I phoned them and no overnight camping allowed.does anyone know otherwise?


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 9, 2008)

*Sorry*



***** said:


> Just a reminder



Sorry, this meet postponed due to lack of interest. I think it might be too close to this weekend to be viable and as a fee is involved it has to be firmed up numbers wise in advance. May try again for the last weekend of the Easter holiday which would be Friday 4th to Sunday 6th April. Will sound people out this weekend , if anyone turns up.  Rick.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 10, 2008)

Well forget that one then. I personally pick my weekends well in advance and keep them sacred to the cause, its horses for courses, and we all do it our own way, as I have for the last 5 years. The idea, and reason it was put in this thread was to hold a get together somewhere for social purposes in the darkest dreary months when beauty spots are not at their best. As you said if a large number of us were to get together, it should be on some sort of site. A school playground is hard standing there is access to water and toilet emptying and a place to socialise. Bollington is a pretty village with many many pubs, 5 restaurants, 2 Indian, one of which is 5 minutes walk from the school. White Nancy is a folly on a hill that overlooks. a great walk up offering great views. a canal 10 minutes away. The middlewood way, a disused railway track now a country walk/ cycleway is next to the canal. A CO-OP just up the road. and Macclesfield (connected by the Middlewood way) is 3 miles away. As I said the fact that a fee is involved means numbers have to be known well in advance so people know what costs are involved and three or four vans turning up only if a good weekend is forcast just is not a strong enough reason to book. I personally don't get excitted about spending a weekend at the place I work but would arrange and attend for social reasons. Perhaps this is an Idea better suited to other Motorhome Forums. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow. Rick


----------



## Nosha (Jan 14, 2008)

Bloody Hell! It's taken over a year to agree on a sticker to help us meet up, so to actually get a group of people organised enough to agree on a place, date and time... don't hold your breath!!! And I still haven't seen a sticker on offer!!!

On a serious note, yes it's a great idea; just like some people join the CC to go to meets, and some just join for the site book... I'm sure some people would like to put a face to a name and have a get together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

*This last weekend*

Hi Nosha, did you not see the meet that we have just had under thread 11th to 13th Jan.
We had a fantastic meet with 7 vans and nice pleasant company. Very successful


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Graham, yes I did see it, the first of many I hope... although I know technically it was at least the third or fourth! Wife was working and I had a free trip on a power boat from Southampton to Selsey Bill and back via the I.O.W. 
I hope your weather was as good as ours on Saturday... pants on Sunday, 1 out of 2 is not bad for this time of year! 
P.S. Happy New Year one & all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Nosha said:


> Hi Graham, yes I did see it, the first of many I hope... although I know technically it was at least the third or fourth! Wife was working and I had a free trip on a power boat from Southampton to Selsey Bill and back via the I.O.W.
> I hope your weather was as good as ours on Saturday... pants on Sunday, 1 out of 2 is not bad for this time of year!
> P.S. Happy New Year one & all.



Hi Nosha.
Don't' mention Powerboats or I will have withdrawal symptoms
Regarding meets.
Yes we have had a meet, but it was on a camp site and not wild, this recent meet was wildish (on a car park at a tourist canal basin), with no electricity.
I know that Sam and I with respective partners have meet up lots of times and that others may have done the same, BUT, THIS WAS THE FIRST WILDCAMPING MEET OPEN TO EVERYBODY
Happy new year


----------



## cas (Jan 18, 2008)

***** said:


> Hi Nosha.
> Don't' mention Powerboats or I will have withdrawal symptoms
> Regarding meets.
> Yes we have had a meet, but it was on a camp site and not wild, this recent meet was wildish (on a car park at a tourist canal basin), with no electricity.
> ...



Sorry your wrong we had a wild camping meet and wedding in 2005 see gretna meet in general posts


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Gretne meet or wedding*



cas said:


> Sorry your wrong we had a wild camping meet and wedding in 2005 see gretna meet in general posts



Hi Cas,
It appears that I was wrong and that the Gretna meet was the first wildcamping meet.
It sounded very good.
Why were there no follow up meets keeping the momenyum going?
I have posted the Gretna meet to show everybody, hope no one minds


----------



## cas (Jan 18, 2008)

***** said:


> Hi Cas,
> It appears that I was wrong and that the Gretna meet was the first wildcamping meet.
> It sounded very good.
> Why were there no follow up meets keeping the momenyum going?
> I have posted the Gretna meet to show everybody, hope no one minds



We do still meet up but as there now is a few more of us we go under the bedford club and hire a rally field or a basic site


----------



## floatinmarge (Feb 6, 2008)

*Goodon yer mate*



autosleeper said:


> Surely the whole concept of wild camping is to be on one's own.  not meeting up with other like minded individuals.  I wild camp, because I like my privacy.
> Perhaps I am odd, but that is my prerogative.



I totally and utterly agree with you . Surely the whole idea of Wild Camping is to get away from everybody else and find that exclusive hidden site or free one


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 6, 2008)

floatinmarge said:


> I totally and utterly agree with you . Surely the whole idea of Wild Camping is to get away from everybody else and find that exclusive hidden site or free one



Since when did WILD become a synonym for ALONE?????


----------



## cas (Feb 6, 2008)

Must admit im a bit on the anti-social side, dont mind meeting with others now and then, and enjoyed the night with kath ***** and sam cant remember were it was,  but quite happy to be in my own little world with just me in it.


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 6, 2008)

cas said:


> Must admit im a bit on the anti-social side, dont mind meeting with others now and then, and enjoyed the night with kath ***** and sam cant remember were it was,  but quite happy to be in my own little world with just me in it.



Hi Cas, Don't get me wrong, I love being away on my own and do it frequently. However as this site has a very sociable contribuship! I think it is nice to arrange get togethers, those that arn't interested will be off on their own and good luck to them and all power to their elbow. I feel that if the site was just about loning, there would be no site at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

cas said:


> Must admit im a bit on the anti-social side, dont mind meeting with others now and then, and enjoyed the night with kath ***** and sam cant remember were it was,  but quite happy to be in my own little world with just me in it.



Thanks cas, we enjoyed it also.
It was at Leek Edge Farm, 1 mile out of Leek on the Buxton Road


----------



## Hymer Duck (Mar 4, 2008)

Admin said:


> Some of you may know that I also run a smart car forum. One thing I really enjoy about the "Smart Scene" is the regular meets and events. I know that there is some debate about the difference between wild and free camping, and if wildcampers (apparently a solitary pursuit) would want to meet up. So maybe we should have a debate about it.
> 
> So the question is;
> 
> Should we have regular wildcamping get togethers?


I am in favour of regular wild camping get togethers. Its a great idea but where? Reason for asking is because I'm in Cornwall on the end of the country but wouldn't want to miss this happening

Regards John


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 4, 2008)

Hymer Duck said:


> I am in favour of regular wild camping get togethers. Its a great idea but where? Reason for asking is because I'm in Cornwall on the end of the country but wouldn't want to miss this happening
> 
> Regards John



Just been tryin to find a post about a get together in cornwall at easter that invites were given, can anyone remember?


----------



## Belgian (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes (if you want me) 
Just don't make me swim over all the time


----------



## sundown (Mar 4, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just been tryin to find a post about a get together in cornwall at easter that invites were given, can anyone remember?



the members name was "robb", 
go to memberlist 
find robb and view all posts by robb 
should find the post your looking for!


----------



## lenny (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, wildcamping meets would be great but realistically they would have to be regional (ie. Cornwall would be out of the question for a weekend).
For example I would be interested in a meet within a radius of ,say,Yorkshire to the South and Edinburgh to the North, maybe Carlisle to the west.
Otherwise with work commitments and the travel time outside these points would make it a bit of a chore.


----------



## cipro (Mar 5, 2008)

***** said:


> Yse, robb was the rude person who questioned weather I had my motorhome for posing because I said that I did not want to drive to and back from Cornwall over a bank holiday weekend



Hi ***** Yes I remember reading that post not clever I.ve met you no poser for sure. Just very proud of your van like all of us


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 16, 2008)

It is human nature *****.
Very easy to say you will do something but when the time comes to actually carry out the task excuses are made.
All too often the case.
If I make an appointment I try very hard not to break my word and turn up whatever.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2008)

***** said:


> The Leek meet last easter had a turn out of 6 vans (with crap weather) and earlier this year at Cromford, we managed 7. (fantastic weather)
> This Easter we are struggling at 3


***** you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.
There are those who want to go to meets and them dont for whatever reasons, i for one am not realy inerested in meets as i like to do my own thing as do many others, but with that said i would not say that i never would go to a meet depending on where the meet was ie if it was not to far to travel, and if i could afford to, and if i did not have any family or other commitments at home.
The main problem is and i am not ashamed to say it is the money factor as i and others probably just plain and simply can not afford to go here there and everywhere as much as we would like to.
And could you imagine a meet with 10, 20, or 30 vans turning up at a proper wild meet, i think if that ever happend we would be asking for trouble from Locals, Police, and Councils and thats not something i want to be a part of.


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 16, 2008)

*organised/ regular meets*



Trevor said:


> ***** you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.
> There are those who want to go to meets and them dont for whatever reasons, i for one am not realy inerested in meets as i like to do my own thing as do many others, but with that said i would not say that i never would go to a meet depending on where the meet was ie if it was not to far to travel, and if i could afford to, and if i did not have any family or other commitments at home.
> The main problem is and i am not ashamed to say it is the money factor as i and others probably just plain and simply can not afford to go here there and everywhere as much as we would like to.
> And could you imagine a meet with 10, 20, or 30 vans turning up at a proper wild meet, i think if that ever happend we would be asking for trouble from Locals, Police, and Councils and thats not something i want to be a part of.



Trevor i agree with much of what you've said."regular" meets don't come into it for me.the nature of wild campers is one of flexiblity,see a good site for an overnight stop, slam on the brakes and do it.the times that i've been heading some where and never make it because something else has taken my fancy.  after saying that i'm always glad to be in the company of like minded people and would love to meet some of you guys/ gals.so, casual, affordable meets in various parts of the country would suit me and if 2 or 20 vans turn up, so be it. i also think that too many vans would be a problem but i feel that we've got enough ingenuity to spread our selves about a bit(i've usually got my bike)


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2008)

***** said:


> Just bloody frustrating when you are trying to do your best!!!



I know ***** so why keep banging your head against a brick wall.
Just go and whoever turns up turns up, i am sure that you will enjoy yourself anyway whether there are there are many or not so many turn out, well that is if you don,t stress yourself out before you even get there.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2008)

***** said:


> Yes Trever, I am leaving it to others from now, Done my bit


I am sure you will enjoy yourself's a lot more that way rather than worrying about it.
Have fun and relax mate thats the secret of life.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2008)

***** said:


> The trouble is Trevor, that I have never been much of a follower as I have always been up front (a doer and not a watcher)
> If I am interested in something, I always put in 100% plus and it is very difficult to change my ways if not impossible


I understand where you are coming from but as i said before ***** you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink, no matter how much effort you put into somethings it wont make it any better than what it is.
On a final note i do hope that your efforts bring you a good result and some more members turn up on the day Good Luck and enjoy and do try to Chill out a bit more i am sure you will be a lot happier and have a better time.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it will start to get so much harder to get meets together the way fuel prices are going. I am going to cut down on distances travelled, rather than weekends away. I am going to the Outer Hebrides this year and that will take a bundle of money, so, I will try to get to Geoffs meet at Stratford and of course if something happens locally I will go but my proposed trip tp Devon in October has been deleted and I wll just keep going to walk myself stupid in the Peak hills as i can go straight after work on a friday and the fuel costs are negligable. I think Trevor has hit it on the head, this hobby is getting EXPENSIVE. I kow ***** works hard to get us together and I hope he doesn't get too despondent, just P.M next time your in Leek. Though I have just sacked the Caravan club as I hardly use them and I prefer the C.C.C.


----------



## mlynnf50 (Apr 18, 2008)

*meeting*

I think its a great idea and for those that dont they dont have to come to the meet, just one thing we live in the French Alpes could you make it hear.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 18, 2008)

mlynnf50 said:


> I think its a great idea and for those that dont they dont have to come to the meet, just one thing we live in the French Alpes could you make it hear.


I am sure i could if i had the spare money to be able to do it, but i think not in this lifetime maybe the next one.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 18, 2008)

mlynnf50 said:


> I think its a great idea and for those that dont they dont have to come to the meet, just one thing we live in the French Alpes could you make it hear.


Maybe we could have a 'continental' meet ? But not too many of us 'rightdrivers' I reccon on the 'right' side of the channel


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 19, 2008)

about regular meets, i was so upset that i missed the matlock one but lifes life i think that we are so scattered about that it can be very expensive to run up and down the country all the time. especially now that fuel prices are so high,unless we run our vans on chip shop fat which by the way where i live we have so many takeaways and fish shops and they cannot give the stuff away the old beddy may be going diesel this year at some point  any way back to meets. it would be nice if at least once or twice a year we could all or at least some of us meet somewhere for a pint and a chat ,which looking back over some old posts seems to happen. any way as soon as the van gets back on the road and the old finances pick up  i will have to see about meeting up with you all and dish some personal thanks out to all


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 19, 2008)

spot on there, as soon as were up and running thats gona be our first port of call.


----------



## wildman (May 30, 2008)

If people want to get together they will, but ponder this, 
one van wild camping = *not noticed* 
several vans wild camping in the same spot= *noticed and banned*.
Meet ups on legal sites great.
I believe it is not snoopers on the site who are responsible for popular wild camping spots being banned but the fact that they are popular and noticed by the authorities possibly as a result of being posted here.
Maybe a self impossed limit of two vans per site would reduce the risk
I shall do as my concience tells me. I hope this post cause no offence


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 30, 2008)

I should think that we are all agreed that regarding regular Meets we would have to use a commercial campsite.
If we had a DEFRA certificate then it would be different but the chances of us being able to satisfy the requirements are very slim.


----------



## whiston31 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Reload this Page Should we have regular wildcamping get togethers?*

great idea should have one every weekend:

  peter


----------



## wildsee (Jun 13, 2008)

whiston31 said:


> great idea should have one every weekend:
> 
> peter


Hi Wizzer,last weekend spent in Drogheda, where to next week then?


----------



## wildandwelsh (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like the like minded people thing and it would be fascinating to meet up with all these names who are becoming so familiar. I do agree with the wild campers who do it precisely for the isolation it provides but I don't think the odd get together takes away our freedom to do that.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 18, 2018)

sundown said:


> Have you ever thought, that if you live in a city, how many thugs, vagabonds, and shady charactors are within a two mile radius of you each night. but camped on a lonley moor, or in the hills, there are none  except maybe a rogue sheep or two!
> having said that I too like the company of other like minded people!
> sundown



I read this as a result of reading this vintage thread inspired by the reminiscing thread. I think the quoted sentiment still holds true. Wonder if sundown is still wilding.


----------



## campervan (Feb 18, 2018)

*Campervan*

It's a good idea I don't attend many but enjoy what few I attend campervan John and Shirley yellow fait ducato


----------



## Wully (Feb 18, 2018)

campervan said:


> It's a good idea I don't attend many but enjoy what few I attend campervan John and Shirley yellow fait ducato



Hope you’ve got a Delorean set the dials for 2007


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 18, 2018)

.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 18, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> I see there are 12 no votes. If you don't want to go to meets don't go, but why would you not want anybody else to go?



IF you don't want negative answers in a poll...
 Why give the option???


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 18, 2018)

Well I have just voted even if it is from 2007 :wacko::wacko:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 18, 2018)

Results seem pretty one sided.


----------



## The laird (Feb 18, 2018)

Voted also


----------



## Les Haro (Feb 18, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> I see there are 12 no votes. If you don't want to go to meets don't go, but why would you not want anybody else to go?



In market research a negative answer has a positive value.
I don't think that's what happened here though


----------



## Full Member (Feb 18, 2018)

I, too, have just voted (as number 100). One wonders what became of the original input. Was it acted upon?

Colin


----------



## Mul (Feb 18, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> I see there are 12 no votes. If you don't want to go to meets don't go, but why would you not want anybody else to go?



Its an option avavilable set by the question setter therfore chosing that option is valid and to only have a one sided yes only optoion is a skewed biased result. No's arent negative they can help ďecide (influence) a course of action ! 10 yes's only= 100%. 150 yes's only still = 100%. No scale of population. 90 yes's and 10 no's gives a sense of scale i.e. 90% of those polled.


----------



## Wully (Feb 18, 2018)

I love this site we could start a Rammy about an 11 year old poll thread brilliant  and I voted too


----------



## The laird (Feb 18, 2018)

I think you will jeffmossy and Mrs mossy work very hard to do all the gatherings that they do and put in a lot of hard work to enable others to enjoy the gatherings that they organise ,my opinion only and hope I don’t start a debate regarding my views


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 18, 2018)

have thoroughly enjoyed reading the posts from this  2007 thread...........can anyone bring the first posts and threads up.........

what an achievement for admin phil to have got this forum to where it is today...........trixie

just to put my twopenneth in.......i prefer to be among people .....even better if there is something of interest going on.

there is only so long that i can sit there and say what a beautiful view,  before wanting to see what and who is around the next corner,

love listening to tales/stories that other folks have to tell.....


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 18, 2018)

Spot on Trixie


----------



## 5andy (Feb 18, 2018)

.......why wouldn’t you?


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 18, 2018)

If you really don't care why would you bother voting anyway.  I didn't bother voting. :have fun: :cheers:


----------



## 2cv (Feb 18, 2018)

roifromnwales was a prolific early poster, as in https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/145-get-together.html?highlight=Meet 
I remember that a very informal gathering happened around 2005 near Peebles in a layby and thinking how good it would be to have a van and be able to attend. There were a couple of similar meet ups in the area around that time.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 18, 2018)

.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 18, 2018)

The laird said:


> I think you will jeffmossy and Mrs mossy work very hard to do all the gatherings that they do and put in a lot of hard work to enable others to enjoy the gatherings that they organise ,my opinion only and hope I don’t start a debate regarding my views




Ohhh Gordon you have made me go all red    . Thanks for the kind words but don't forget to give yourself a pat on the back for all the work you contribute, and all the rest of the crew who muck in ,( They know who they are ) Well Done !! , and lets keep this show on the road


----------



## Freddy (Mar 8, 2018)

*Great idea*



Admin said:


> Some of you may know that I also run a smart car forum. One thing I really enjoy about the "Smart Scene" is the regular meets and events. I know that there is some debate about the difference between wild and free camping, and if wildcampers (apparently a solitary pursuit) would want to meet up. So maybe we should have a debate about it.
> 
> So the question is;
> 
> Should we have regular wildcamping get togethers?



I think it's a great idea to have regular meets across the uk, so members can take or leave it. I'm interested if there are any meets coming up around Cumbria or south Scotland in the near future. Ta much.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 8, 2018)

Freddy said:


> I think it's a great idea to have regular meets across the uk, so members can take or leave it. I'm interested if there are any meets coming up around Cumbria or south Scotland in the near future. Ta much.


Freddy, have you signed up over on Motorhomer yet? If not, be sure to use the same email and username as you use here www.motorhomer.com
Most of the meets are over there now and there are several in Scotland. You'll still find the smaller, informal 'gatherings' listed here on WC.


----------



## Herbenny (Mar 8, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Freddy, have you signed up over on Motorhomer yet? If not, be sure to use the same email and username as you use here www.motorhomer.com
> Most of the meets are over there now and there are several in Scotland. You'll still find the smaller, informal 'gatherings' listed here on WC.



Jennie what is motorhomer.com ? Have I missed something ? 
I need to catch up


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 8, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Jennie what is motorhomer.com ? Have I missed something ?
> I need to catch up ��



Hello my lovely! 

Yes you certainly do... but then I recall you were just a bit busy when all this was being discussed  I didn't realise you hadn't joined yet.. if I'd noticed I'd have called you, sowwy :sad:

I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying that, as a full member of WC prior to 31 December 2017, you've got until the end of this year to register and sign in over there to have free full membership of Motorhomer.  Here's one of a few threads that discussed and explained it all...

Announcement about Motorhomer.com

Go to The Motorhome Community - 

        Motorhomer, then register with the same email address that you use here. Phil's set the system to recognise that address and automatically make you a full member over there... takes a little while for the system to catch up and change your visible membership status. Might be best to use the same username too or no-one will know who you are!   See you there :heart:


Edit to say... not sure why the link splits over 2 lines every time I type it but hope it still works!


----------



## Herbenny (Mar 8, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Hello my lovely!
> 
> Yes you certainly do... but then I recall you were just a bit busy when all this was being discussed  I didn't realise you hadn't joined yet.. if I'd noticed I'd have called you, sowwy :sad:
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddy (Mar 8, 2018)

*Thanks*



Minisorella said:


> Freddy, have you signed up over on Motorhomer yet? If not, be sure to use the same email and username as you use here www.motorhomer.com
> Most of the meets are over there now and there are several in Scotland. You'll still find the smaller, informal 'gatherings' listed here on WC.



Many thanks for that Jennie, I will be sure to log into motorhome room straight away.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 8, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Thanks Jennie
> 
> That's really helpful !!
> Might change my user name to dolly day dream
> ...



Everyone would be chuffed to bits to see you both... you're missed x


----------



## Robmac (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah come along soon Jac.

Time me and Paul did some putting the world to rights too.


----------

